# Aprilscherze 2010 Sammelfthread



## Voldemôrd (1. April 2010)

Hallo, hier könnt ihr alle Aprilscherze reinposten die ihr heute so auf Internetseiten bemerkt habt
Ich fang mal mit Web.de an
http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/wissen/weltraum/10152282-Saturn-Pac-Man-frisst-Todesstern-Krater.html


----------



## Carcharoth (1. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Hallo, hier könnt ihr alle Aprilscherze reinposten die ihr heute so auf Internetseiten bemerkt habt
> Ich fang mal mit Web.de an
> http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/wissen/weltraum/10152282-Saturn-Pac-Man-frisst-Todesstern-Krater.html



Fail *g*

Diese "News" ist schon seit längerem bekannt und KEIN Scherz.


----------



## MadMarlboro (1. April 2010)

also wenn das hello-kitty/glücksbärchi design hier im forum ein aprilscherz ist, kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehn...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...auch wenn ich albträume bekomme


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. April 2010)

http://www.paragon-wow.com/

inkl axe sunwell shower gel


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> also wenn das hello-kitty/glücksbärchi design hier im forum ein aprilscherz ist, kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehn...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht doch super aus .... nur ich hab Angst, dass wenn meine Mutter reinkommt und das sieht ... was die von mir denken würde ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (1. April 2010)

http://www.bild.de/BILD/sport/fussball/bundesliga/vereine/dortmund/2010/04/01/hans-joachim-watzke/schalke-wird-meister-trotz-bayern-gala.html

Ein verantwortlicher von Borussia Dortmund sagt, Schalke wird Deutscher Meister? Ich würde die Bild verklagen, denn das ist ein schlechter Scherz.

Sollte er das wirklich gesagt haben, dann hat er grad ne Menge Sympathien verspielt xD


----------



## MadMarlboro (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sieht doch super aus .... nur ich hab Angst, dass wenn meine Mutter reinkommt und das sieht ... was die von mir denken würde ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dasselbe problem hab ich, wenn meine frau jetzt wieder aufwachen würde...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Hallo, hier könnt ihr alle Aprilscherze reinposten die ihr heute so auf Internetseiten bemerkt habt
> Ich fang mal mit Web.de an
> http://magazine.web....ern-Krater.html



Falsch, das ist eine ernstgemeinte News und gibt es schon seit heute morgen :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2010)

http://www.nasa.gov/centers/goddard/news/features/2010/pac-man-mimas.html

Die News gibt es schon seit dem 29. selbst die Bezeichnung Todesstern ist ebenfalls kein April Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadlord16 (1. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich finde das Design super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich persönlich habe meiner Gilde grade erzählt, dass bei mir eine WoW-Sucht diagnostiziert wurde und ich deswegen ein halbes Jahr in sationäre Behandlung muss und nie wieder WoW spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Undeadlord


----------



## Albra (1. April 2010)

kann man die herren admins eigentlich verklagen? dieses style ist augenkrebsfördernd wie sonstwas.. erstmal nen anderen suchen is ja schlimm...

mal überlegen.. das style hier is ja mal sowas von aprilscherzlastig und die meldung über die löschung von buffed... samma wer heute überhaupt irgednetwas ernst nimmt is doch echt naiv..


----------



## Crucial² (1. April 2010)

Undeadlord16 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> also ich finde das Design super
> ...



Hm. Bei jemandem mit dem Nick "Undeadlord16" gar nicht so abwegig.


----------



## MrBlaki (1. April 2010)

Gott ne xD
So ein dummer Aprilscherz xD
Und jetzt finde ich die Einstellung um das Design zu ändern nicht Hilfe meine Augen xD!!!


----------



## Undeadlord16 (1. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Hm. Bei jemandem mit dem Nick "Undeadlord16" gar nicht so abwegig.



Leider hat der Nick mit WoW rein gar nichts zu tun sondern lehnt sich an den Lord of the Undead aus dem Magic-Sammelkartenspiel an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. April 2010)

wenn man die Zeitverschiebung bedenkt (das bild mitm Pacman kommt wahrscheinlich aus den usa) dann ist es dort doch schon länger der 1. April oder??? 
=D


----------



## Hoazl (1. April 2010)

Das mit dem Blizzard Sommercamp auf Buffed ist natürlich auch ein Scherz: http://www.buffed.de...my-startet-2011

Was ich aber geil find, meine zwei Lieblingscomiczeichner:
Joscha Sauer (Nichtlustig) hört auf mit Zeichnen und verkauft seine Website Ralph Ruthe (http://nichtlustig.de/)
Ralph Ruthe hört auch auf mit Zeichnen und verkauft seine Website Joscha Sauer (http://ruthe.de/)
Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadlord16 (1. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> wenn man die Zeitverschiebung bedenkt (das bild mitm Pacman kommt wahrscheinlich aus den usa) dann ist es dort doch schon länger der 1. April oder???
> =D



Falsch! Die USA sind zurück und nicht voraus. Das heißt bei ihnen ist es immernoch der 31.März.


----------



## Kremlin (1. April 2010)

Ich liiiiiiiiiebe das neue Design. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. April 2010)

Undeadlord16 schrieb:


> Falsch! Die USA sind zurück und nicht voraus. Das heißt bei ihnen ist es immernoch der 31.März.



ach mist, dann halt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich freu mich schon auf Blizzards aprilscherz, die hatten immer die besten find ich.


----------



## Arkendis (1. April 2010)

Jeder Blinde mit Krückstock weiß, wie man das Design umstellt ^^
Scrollt mal auf dieser Seite ganz nach unten ... da müsste bei euch n Dropdown-Menü sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS.: Ich find das Design cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. April 2010)

Hab grad in der Arena 2 mal verloren, glaub das war ein Aprilscherz ...


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Aprilscherz? Naja, schaut meinen tollen Thread im WoW Forum an .... hab jetzt um die Uhrzeit in der die meisten im Bett sind schon 14 PN...


----------



## Kremlin (1. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab grad in der Arena 2 mal verloren, glaub das war ein Aprilscherz ...



Schieb nicht alles auf den 1. April.


----------



## Dregalos (1. April 2010)

makaber:

http://www.suedkurier.de/news/wissenschaft/

Artikel "Schwarzes Loch bei Cern"
direktlink funzt aufgrund des kommas nicht oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2010)

deviantart hat alle Userbilder zu Lady Gaga/Twilight und was weiß ich noch gifs geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. April 2010)

mehr Aprilscherze 


Google steigt ins Fastfood geschäft ein Klick
Morgen wird das internet für 1 stunde ausgeschaltet Klick
die Sphinx nase wurde in Schottland gefunden Klick

Solarstation D.Öner II Kollidiert mit Asteroiden klick

Chip.de hat auch einen guten scherz
http://forum.chip.de...-a-1142643.html


----------



## picollo0071 (1. April 2010)

http://www.razerzone.com/venom/

was soll man da mehr sagen als: NEEEEED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Solarstation D.Öner II Kollidiert mit Asteroiden klick



[font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Finanziert wird D.Öner II von Deutschland und der Türkei*

*
**wie geil ist das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[/font]


----------



## Kronas (1. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zählen kaputte ostereier bei buffed auf JEDER buffed forenseite sind und die man nicht anklicken kann, auch dazu?


----------



## 2sec Muffin (1. April 2010)

mensch, hat noch keiner von euch den blizz aprilscherz gefunden oder hab ich es nur überlesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also schaut euch mal eure chars im wow arsenal an x)

liebe grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: sind auch ein paar aprilscherze im blizz-shop


----------



## Gondrakk (1. April 2010)

...Nur mal so, schaut euch doch mal http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev/equipmentpotency.xml und http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003857 an.




...Kein Kommentar, ich hab bei beiden in der Ecke gelegen vor Lachen!


----------



## 2sec Muffin (1. April 2010)

epeen xD wie geil
echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. April 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> ...Nur mal so, schaut euch doch mal http://www.wow-europ...mentpotency.xml und http://eu.blizzard.c...ml?id=221003857 an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind ma die geilsten aprilscherze ever^^ bin echt vom stuhl gefallen vor lachen^^


----------



## XXI. (1. April 2010)

Die 'Eavy Metal Sprühpistole' vom Games Workshop für alle TT-Spieler:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=9900028a


----------



## Gondrakk (1. April 2010)

Auf SWR3 erzählen die schon den ganzen Tag, das im Juli ne Emailgebür kommt. 1 Cent/mail. Und die Leute rufen da an und sind sich voll am beschweren ^^


----------



## DefenderX (2. April 2010)

http://nachrichten.t-online.de/kopenhagen-skelett-ersetzt-kleine-meerjungfrau/id_41198724/index




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

